# Công nghệ phủ răng sứ không mài số 1 thế giới



## csevenan (23/8/19)

Bọc răng sứ bằng phương pháp cổ điển đòi hỏi phải mài nhiều mô răng thật. Răng bị mài quá nhiều có thể dẫn tới ê, buốt, yếu, viêm lợi và ảnh hưởng ít nhiều đến sức sống và tuổi thọ của răng. Chúng tôi xin giới thiệu đến quý vị một giải pháp thẩm mỹ răng hoàn hảo và mới nhất hiện nay: RĂNG SỨ THẨM MỸ KHÔNG CẦN MÀI RĂNG HOẶC MÀI RĂNG TỐI THIỂU: THẨM MỸ HOÀN HẢO, ĐỘ BỀN TỐI ĐA với kỹ thuật phủ răng sứ Lava nano 3M.






con gái cười hở lợi là gì: Lava nano 3M là công nghệ thẩm mỹ răng bằng cách phủ lên mặt ngoài răng một lớp sứ siêu mỏng có chiều dày từ 0,2 – 0,8mm với mục đích khắc phục hình thể răng xấu, màu sắc răng không đẹp, mang lại cho bạn một hàm răng trắng sáng đều đẹp với độ bền tối đa.
Hiện nay, Lava nano 3M đang được sử dụng rộng rãi tại Mỹ, Pháp, Anh và Thụy Sĩ.
Khác với những loại răng sứ thông thường, chữa cười hở lợi bao nhiêu tiền có nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội, là sự thừa hưởng của ưu thế vật liệu cao cấp và công nghệ chế tác tinh xảo, chính xác tuyệt đối.
Sử dụng sứ sinh học cao cấp Resin Nanoceramique: Độ cứng lên tới 1300Mp (cao gấp 4 lần răng thật), độ kháng mài mòn tốt, độ trong mờ cao, phổ màu rộng, có khả năng tương hợp sinh học hoàn hảo, không gây đen viền lợi, không gây viêm lợi.


----------

